# Bullwhips



## David43515 (Jul 9, 2009)

Anyone here do any work with whips? I`ve seen it at demos, but am just now devloping interst in them. It seems like the angles are the same as stick work, just at greater range. I think it would be great for skill devlopment........and a heck of a lot of fun. But so far all the whips I`ve seen online (except for the tourist souveniers with the paper core) are several hundred bucks. OUCH!

    Anyone know where to learn more or find a cheaper one?


----------



## arnisador (Jul 10, 2009)

I've only seen them demonstrated too!


----------



## Stickgrappler (Jul 10, 2009)

hello:

i've not worked with whips before, but from my limited understanding, it helps your stickwork because it's the same angles after all the FMA teaches angles of attack/motion ... and if anything it may help you use less 'arm' in your stickwork and more relaxed whole-body motions... know what i mean? people sometimes muscle their stick strikes and it's all arm vs using proper body mechanics to deliver the strike with whole-body power.

WRT to whip prices, they are pricey cos of the work needed to make them as well as the leather. i've not really checked on pricing, IIRC, ages ago, i've read that the Sayocs may sell synthetic whips or training whips. 

http://www.sayoc.com

good luck in your search and training.

very truly yours in the MA,

~sg


----------



## arnisador (Jul 10, 2009)

I've heard it helps with knife-throwing--the wrist-snap is similar.


----------



## Empty Hands (Jul 10, 2009)

I'd never want to actually try to use one to fight, Indiana Jones regardless.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 10, 2009)

There are people who make custom whips but they are pricey!!!

However, you can use Florida Nylon whips for practice as well. Basic ones start at about $65 - $75 (USD).

Here is a good source of whips: www.westernstageprops.com.


----------



## lhommedieu (Jul 11, 2009)

David43515 said:


> Anyone here do any work with whips? I`ve seen it at demos, but am just now devloping interst in them. It seems like the angles are the same as stick work, just at greater range. I think it would be great for skill devlopment........and a heck of a lot of fun. But so far all the whips I`ve seen online (except for the tourist souveniers with the paper core) are several hundred bucks. OUCH!
> 
> Anyone know where to learn more or find a cheaper one?


 
I'm not an expert with a whip but I hope you find the following useful:

Tom Meadows' The Filipino Fighting Whip is a great resource. If the cost of the 4-6 foot leather whip used in his system is too prohibative, then I agree that the nylon versions such as those described above are a good alternative.

For longer whips, take a look at Anthony deLongis' DVD set The Art of the Bullwhip. You'll learn a lot about the body mechanics that he uses in his system (and there is a short section featuring Tom Meadows on the 2nd DVD).

Keep in mind that these are not toys and can do some serious damage. Wear eye protection:





 
Here's the same clip expanded to show the bare mininum of effort used to move the whip around; even at a relatively slow speed the whip still stung and could have done a lot of eye damage:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdTrKcaS9es&feature=related

Another alternative is to practice with a rope whip as described by Tom Meadows' book. This was a specialty of Momoy Canete. The rope whip is more difficult to move around than the leather whip but is a lot of fun as well. One peculiarity is that the body of the whip is attached to the handle with a simple ring. Following is one of my earliest attempts with a rope whip:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exViD1lLpq8&feature=related

As you can see, I still haven't gotten it down, but I've improved a little since then.

If you're interested in this kind of whip just PM me.

Best,

Steve


----------



## David43515 (Jul 13, 2009)

I just found a site called www.whip-basics.com. They have several makers on board who make different styles of whips from the most expensive leather to very affordable nylon whips. there is also alot of info on making your own whips if you`re so inclined. They have a series of 3 DVDs on using whips for cracking competition, target cutting, wrapping , etc.


----------



## Stickgrappler (Jul 17, 2009)

arnisador said:


> I've heard it helps with knife-throwing--the wrist-snap is similar.


 
*red-faced with embarrassment*

for some reason i posted whips are good for stickwork, it may be, but i had in mind was knife-throwing, but for some twilight zone reason i typed up stickwork

my sincerest apologies to all for my twilight zone post


----------



## arnisador (Jul 20, 2009)

It happens, dude!


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Dec 8, 2009)

I can't believe I missed this thread! I've been using whips for going on 15 years, trained in the DeLongis system under Kendall Wells and continue to use the whip as a martial tool. Um....that's about it I guess. When it comes to buying whips try and buy DIRECT from the whip maker, not a retailer. And buy a good whip. Robby has some good ideas but for beginning users NOTHING beats Mastering the Bullwhip. Especially for Martial Artists. My site is at http://supersonicstudio.yolasite.com I look forward to more dialogue with anyone who uses whips!


----------

